# 22" rims and tires -- Yes, a size right in between 20" and 24"



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

So, I'm not sure if this has crossed over into the youth MTB world yet, but there is small but dedicated and growing scene of adult BMX riders riding 22" wheels.

22's Go Here - BMXmuseum.com Forums

If you look up Revenge 22" BMX rims and S&M Mainline 22" tires you'll find some on eBay.

It would be cool to see someone on here do the first custom 22"-wheel MTB for youth. You might start a revolution. (You could even put them on a bike designed for 24"s.... although, more ideal would be a custom-designed frame--so you get the benefits of adjusting the rear end length and bb height, etc. etc. ). 

22" in between 20" and 24":









24" BMX and 22" BMX:









22" next to 20"


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Would be interesting to see what Mtb type tyres are available and what 20" designed frames can squeeze a 22" wheel in. Would need to be disc or would need to modify brakes to suit.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

If you think about it, 20,24 and 26 inch wheels are a pretty dumb jump in kid tire size. I ams not sure that 22" is any better but there really should have been a 23" wheel size popularized as the in-between size instead of 24". It would be a much more logical transition in sizes between 20" and 26".


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

This was brought up before. I think it's a waste of time. I'm all about keeping my kids on the right sized bike and I'm not pushing the move to a 26er, but IMHO a 22 isn't needed. 
The jump from 20 to 24 isn't large enough to need a in between size. 

In my experience with kids, they don't grow at a nice steady rate that would fit. When my Daughter out grew her 20inch bike, it was by a lot and she fit the 24 perfectly.

As it is you get people wanting to skip the 24 and go right to a 26er to save money and you want to add another size in-between?


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

One of the locals up at some heavy dirt jumps we have in our area is running one of these. The whole enchilada that is. He said he'd never go back to 20". I know that doesn't have a lot to do with a custom kids bike...I digress.


I don't think it would be a bad thing for a custom kids bike, except for the one detail that would surely get in the way...there aren't a whole lot of options made for these things. It just hasn't gotten off the ground. Currently (I'm pretty sure) there are only two companies that are making the frames (S&M and the guy that started the whole thing I think) and one that are producing the rims. Tire options are slim too. It's been a while, maybe a year and a half since I looked at the availability of these, and just this past August that I chatted with the guy at the trails (dirt jumps), but it seems to still be in the state of suspended animation. 

If rims and tires were more available, I'd definitely build up a set of these with discs for my son's Zaskar, I might have to customize or remove the bridges but I guarantee they wouldn't be missed. The fork would definitely accomadate the 22's.


----------



## bigstudent (Jan 14, 2011)

You can even buy 22" MTB tire, no idea what quality it is...
Kenda Black Wall 22inch MTB Tyre : Bikes | Mountain Bikes | Road Bikes| Winstanleys Cycles


----------

